# Supresion de Ruidos e Interferencias ElectroMagneticas



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 10, 2008)

Hola!
Aún cuando ya he visto que se ha tratado el tema de ruidos y emisiones electromagnéticas en equipos de audio (aunque no necesariamente con este nombre), hasta donde he podido ver, todos las recomendaciones apuntan a utilizar un único punto de masa (star-ground) en los circuitos como medio de eliminar los posibles "lazos de masa" que dan origen a los ruidos tipo "hummm" y "buzzz" (onomatopeya de los ruidos que salen por los parlantes), pero no hay mucho mas que eso, o el uso de entradas y salidas balanceadas, mas algunas otras cosas como conectar la masa de las entradas solo a la plaqueta del amplificador o pre-amp y no al conector, etc, etc...

Bueno, resulta que cuando estaba armando el amplificador de 40+40 watts que esta en el tema de "Fotos de amplificador..." me di cuenta que había cometido varios errores en la posición física del cableado y esto hacía que apareciesen ruidos como los mencionados arriba, que si bien no eran muy evidentes, merecían ser eliminados. También me dí cuenta de que había puesto el transformador de potencia muy cercano a las plaquetas del amplificador y el acople magnético también me estaba produciendo problemas. Como quería eliminar esos ruidos, zumbidos o lo que sea, me puse a buscar en la web información sobre este tipo de problemas para tener algo mas de base teórica sobre la cual posar mis experimentos y estudios. Resultó que no era tan fácil encontrarla, pero con un poco de suerte dí con un par de sitios donde estaba todo lo que necesitaba.

Uno es Rane Corporation: www.rane.com, donde hay muy buena información media sepultada entre las páginas.
La otra es un sitio de una organización para el cumplimiento de las especificaciones de EMI: www.compliance-club.com, que tambien tiene muy buena información pero hay que registrarse para acceder a ella (es gratuito) y es un poco problemático buscar cosas en los archivos históricos.

Bueno, en el intento de aportar algo al foro he coleccionado una serie de PDFs que descargué o imprimí basado en la información de esos dos sitios, o sea: "los que ahora viene es propiedad intelectual de Rane Corporation y/o de Compliance-Club.com". Sinceramente no sé si tienen tal copyright, pero la descarga es libre y gratuita de los sitios esos y para aquel que busque sobre estos temas y no quiera volverse loco un par de semanas he decidido postearlo acá. Si los administradores creen que este post es una violación de copyright, por favor les pido que lo borren.

ATENCION: Toda la información está en inglés, pero en español no conseguí nada medianamente coherente del nivel de esto.

Espero que les sea de utilidad, y se van a sorprender de ciertas cosas que normalmente creemos que estan bien y en realidad estan muy mal. Yo he aplicado la mayoría de lo que dice ahí y que son aplicables a mi diseño y los resultados son "excelentes". De todas formas, en cada PDF está la justificación de por que es cada cosa tal como la proponen.

Saludos!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 10, 2008)

ezavalla, gracias por tu aporte. Me parece adecuado destacarlo es un buen material de referencia.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 10, 2008)

Muchas gracias Andrés.
Espero que a muchos les sea tan util como me lo fué a mí.

Saludos!


----------



## gatomambo (Ene 25, 2009)

Hola *ezavalla*: Realmente una perlita (de las buenas, de las caras). Mi viejo decía siempre que lo que no nos deja aprender es todo lo que ya creemos saber - y este para mí es uno de los ejemplos más claros. Es una gratificación importante seguir encontrando posibilidades de mejorar nuestros "artilugios", y es maravilloso el aporte desinteresado de gente que al igual que vos, *fogonazo*, y muchos otros que es injusto no mencionar, viven empeñados en que el saber se vuelva público para aquellos que lo buscan. Muchas gracias por tu aporte.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 25, 2009)

Muchas gracias por los comentarios, y me alegro que te sea de utilidad. Me llevó bastante tiempo juntarla, pero creo que es de lo mejor que he visto en la web.

Saludos!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Aunque muchos lo ignoran es un tema importante, tan importante que tenia una asignatura que solo se trataba de este tema.

Como muy bien comentas, es la diferencia entre un montaje mediocre y uno excelente y ademas a un coste minimo.

Gracias por compartir tu información, pero no solo esto, si no por digerirla antes, hay muchos pdf por la web de todos los temas, pero  pocos y concisos ya es otro cantar.

Los copyrigh son para tener un cierto control no para parar el progreso en espera de beneficions mediante letigios


----------



## foso (May 14, 2009)

Pero está todo en ingles !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 14, 2009)

foso dijo:
			
		

> Pero está todo en ingles !



Y sí...fué lo que dije en el post original.

De todas formas, a esta altura de la vida ya deberían saber que si quieren información completa, coherente y de buen nivel sobre electrónica, la mayoría de la documentación que hay es en inglés.

Habrá que estudiar inglés entonces....

Saludos!


----------



## e-nixx (May 21, 2009)

Gracias ezavalla

de verdad excelente aporte al foro, se agradese su mentalidad igual , el de ayudar desinterezadamente
son pocas las personas que se dan ese lujo de recopilar y despues dibulgar lo recolectado, grande hombre, y sobre todo con un tema tan basico cmo son las EMI, que nos acompañaran si no sea para siempre, un buen rato de la eternidad electronica.
y que este en ingles detalles no mas, el mundo global es en ingles.
gracias una ves mas, Mr.

saludos y cuidese.



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, no uses abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 21, 2009)

e-nixx dijo:
			
		

> Gracias ezavalla
> 
> de verdad excelente aporte al foro, se agradese su mentalidad igual , el de ayudar desinterezadamente
> son pocas las personas que se dan ese lujo de recopilar y despues dibulgar lo recolectado, grande hombre, y sobre todo con 1 tema tan basico cmo son las EMI, que nos acompañaran si no sea para siempre, 1 buen rato de la eternidad electronica.
> ...



Gracias a vos e-nixx por tomarte el tiempo de mirarlo y avisarnos que te es útil. Eso en verdad me pone muy contento, por que imaginé que a muchos le iba a servir para algo.

Un gran saludo, y vos también cuidate.


----------



## Humano (Abr 28, 2010)

Hola Ezavalla. Buen aporte.

Me he descargado la documentación que adjuntas y veo que es bastante extensa.
Antes de leerlo todo cuando vaya sacando tiempo, ¿se explica o se dan guías para diseñar los planos de masa y alimentación en placas multicapa?

Estoy mirando en el foro de eaglecentral.com que está muy bien; y veo bastantes cosas para pelearme, pero quizá aquí alguien ha aportado ya algo...

Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 28, 2010)

Humano dijo:


> Me he descargado la documentación que adjuntas y veo que es bastante extensa.
> Antes de leerlo todo cuando vaya sacando tiempo, *¿se explica o se dan guías para diseñar los planos de masa y alimentación en placas multicapa?*



No expecíficamente que yo me acuerde. Lo que te dá son todos los criterios para disponer "conexiones" de masa con el objetivo de eliminar interferencias locales y externas, electricas y magnéticas. Tiene mucho contenido conceptual y mucho de aplicación práctica, pero vas a tener que adaptar esa información a tus necesidades.


----------



## principiantetardio (May 26, 2010)

Hola *ezavalla*, me esta ocupando algo similar, no tanto por el ruido sino por algo similar que es la onda que se produce en un relee de salida de un comando electronico , especificamente un PIC con salida a relee que me conmuta el llamado de un contactor de potencia de 24Vdc, cuando el Pic da la orden el relee cierra su contacto y activa el contactor, *alli se produce una sobretension en las bobinas de los contactores operados por corriente alterna*, normalmente para suprimir esta sobretension se utilizan *filtros RC* conectados en paralelo a la bobina del contactor. Algo similar al filtro que se pone en un triac que conmuta alterna. 
Bien en la primeras marcas este filtro es provisto por la misma fabrica de contactores, pero en otros no y hay que calcularlo "A OJO" o por prueba y error.
Ando buscando info de como calcular este filtro y no encuentro nada, sabes de donde puedo sacar este tema?

Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 26, 2010)

principiantetardio dijo:


> Ando buscando info de como calcular este filtro y no encuentro nada, sabes de donde puedo sacar este tema?



Googleá por "apagachispas", pero usá 100 ohms en serie con 100nF poliester x 630V y decile adiós a tus problemas...


----------



## principiantetardio (May 27, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Googleá por "apagachispas", pero usá 100 ohms en serie con 100nF poliester x 630V y decile adiós a tus problemas...



Ok esto ya lo he hecho, y funciono, pero hay controversia donde trabajo, hay quienes dicen que esta resistencia y condensador van en paralelo a los contactos del relee (interruptor) y los hay que dicen que va en paralelo con la bobina del contactor,.
En ambos casos me dan valores diferentes como te decia "a ojo" y lo que ando buscando es data de alguien que sepa realmente los porque de cada cosa.
Seguire en mi cruzada a ver si lo encuentro 

Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 27, 2010)

principiantetardio dijo:


> Ok esto ya lo he hecho, y funciono, pero hay controversia donde trabajo, hay quienes dicen que esta resistencia y condensador van en paralelo a los contactos del relee (interruptor) y los hay que dicen que va en paralelo con la bobina del contactor,.
> En ambos casos me dan valores diferentes como te decia "a ojo" y lo que ando buscando es data de alguien que sepa realmente los porque de cada cosa.
> Seguire en mi cruzada a ver si lo encuentro



Sep...en ambos lugares funciona. El problema para calcularlo es que dicho cálculo depende del valor de la inductancia de la bobina, que no siempre es conocida, y parece ser que esos valores (100 ohms y 100nF) son los que funcionan para la gran mayoría de los casos.
En el caso de estar en paralelo con la bobina opera como un tanque LC paralelo fuertemente amortiguado por la resistencia de 100 ohms. En el caso de estar en paralelo con los contactos del relay/contactor, opera como un circuito LC serie, nuevamente amortiguado por la resistencia de 100 ohms.

Nosotros siempre hemos obtenido mejores resultados conectado la serie RC en PARALELO con la bobina, por que si lo ponemos en serie, el resultado se vuelve muy dependiente de la inductancia de la bobina, y si bien funciona, la supresión de picos no es tan notoria.

Saludos!


----------



## principiantetardio (May 27, 2010)

Muy buen dato, especialmente las preferencias de coneccionado.
Gracias


----------



## ferley18 (May 20, 2011)

Felicitaciones Ezavella por tan valioso aporte... se le agradece grandemente!!


----------



## jor1703 (May 27, 2011)

Excelente aporte ezavalla, las tecnicas aqui descritas son muy importante al momento de refinar un diseño, y a la vez cumplimos con las normas de emision EMI.

Gracias hermano por esa!!!


----------



## electroniquero (Oct 2, 2011)

Excelentisimo aporte, muy completo!!!, me ha ayudado enormemente...

Siempre he creido en la filosofía de que debemos procurar compartir nuestro poco o mucho conocimiento con aquellos que lo necesiten, muchos creen que no es bueno regalar algún conocmiento valioso debido a que este puede ser poco valorado al ahorrarle a las personas el trabajo de adquirirlo, otros, tienen el temor a que al compartir su conocimiento, las personas se vuelvan mejores que ellos, en mi opinion todas estas son actitudes incorrectas, basadas en inseguridades y miedos al fracaso, pues cuando se comparte el conocimiento, no solo ayudamos a las personas, nos ayudamos a nosotros mismos a ser mejores, no solo porque al hacerlo repasamos nuestro conocimiento, o incluso porque las preguntas interesantes de nuestros "alumnos" nos hagan mejorar, reconciderar o modificar nuestro conocimiento para bien, sino porque ademas, estamos parados en hombros de gigantes, que, si no nos hubieran compartido su conocimiento, no hubiesemos podido progresar, nuestra deuda es compartir este conocimiento para mejorar todos... 

Gracias y buena suerte a todos con sus proyectos


----------



## jork (Nov 10, 2011)

excelente aporte gracias por la informacion


----------



## juanchooo (Dic 21, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Hola!
> Aún cuando ya he visto que se ha tratado el tema de ruidos y emisiones electromagnéticas en equipos de audio (aunque no necesariamente con este nombre), hasta donde he podido ver, todos las recomendaciones apuntan a utilizar un único punto de masa (star-ground) en los circuitos como medio de eliminar los posibles "lazos de masa" que dan origen a los ruidos tipo "hummm" y "buzzz" (onomatopeya de los ruidos que salen por los parlantes), pero no hay mucho mas que eso, o el uso de entradas y salidas balanceadas, mas algunas otras cosas como conectar la masa de las entradas solo a la plaqueta del amplificador o pre-amp y no al conector, etc, etc...
> 
> Bueno, resulta que cuando estaba armando el amplificador de 40+40 watts que esta en el tema de "Fotos de amplificador..." me di cuenta que había cometido varios errores en la posición física del cableado y esto hacía que apareciesen ruidos como los mencionados arriba, que si bien no eran muy evidentes, merecían ser eliminados. También me dí cuenta de que había puesto el transformador de potencia muy cercano a las plaquetas del amplificador y el acople magnético también me estaba produciendo problemas. Como quería eliminar esos ruidos, zumbidos o lo que sea, me puse a buscar en la web información sobre este tipo de problemas para tener algo mas de base teórica sobre la cual posar mis experimentos y estudios. Resultó que no era tan fácil encontrarla, pero con un poco de suerte dí con un par de sitios donde estaba todo lo que necesitaba.
> ...



Que laburo buscar toda esta info...!!y tras de eso la compartis con todos...sos un groso...!!!Espetacular tu aporte...


----------



## superdog13 (May 25, 2012)

foso dijo:


> Pero está todo en ingles !



Lo puedes traducir tu sin problemas 

Gracias de antemano por la información, ya la leeré mas adelante con mas calma


----------



## ramiro77 (May 9, 2013)

Gracias Doc!. Ya haciendo un paneo "por encima" de los PDF, encontré info que me resulta sobradamente útil para algo en particular.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2014)

Dando unas vueltas por diyaudio.com encontré una referencia a un documento sobre como cablear un amplificador de audio y no tener problemas de ruido. El sitio donde está esa información es este: 

http://hifisonix.com/wire-power-amplifier/

El doumento lo descargué y lo subo al foro por que en la web todo se pierde tarde o temprano.

Les aviso que NO TENGO la autorización de esa web para subirlo acá, así que si los MODs presienten algún problema... pues lo borran y dejan solo el link de mas arriba


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 3, 2015)

Encontré un artículo muy bueno sobre la importancia de las masas (GND) en los circuitos, pero lo mejor está en la explicación de como deben entenderse las conexiones a masa y las líneas de señal.
Que lo disfruten


----------



## flowfc (Jun 7, 2015)

Gracias por compartir sus conocimientos son grandes.


----------



## pabloyjm (Nov 23, 2017)

Exelente aporte!, muchas gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 15, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Dando unas vueltas por diyaudio.com encontré una referencia a un documento sobre como cablear un amplificador de audio y no tener problemas de ruido. El sitio donde está esa información es este:
> 
> http://hifisonix.com/wire-power-amplifier/
> 
> ...



El maestro Fogonazo agregó _*ACÁ*_ una nueva versión, mas completa, de este mismo documento.
Que les sea de utilidad...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 5, 2021)

Les recomiendo que compren (o pidan "prestado") el libro *The circuit designer's companion [2nd edition]* de Tim Williams. Es de lo mejor que he encontrado, y en especial el capítulo 1 contiene la explicación mas clara, breve y concisa que he visto de los problemas relativos a las masas ("grounding") así como también a su solución.
Este libro es una joya y es una inversión invaluable.


----------

